# something to try?



## matthovany (Feb 6, 2002)

i'm 21 and a senior in college, i had ibs (diagnosed) for about 2 years starting midway through my freshman year. i tried that overcomeibs.com or whatever it was, the $30 ebook about a year ago. i didn't follow the plan that closely, but a few of the ideas i stuck with and i've been good (if not perfect) for the last year with no sign of returning symptoms. basically what i did:the obvious, no coffee, pop, easy on booze, no dairy.don't know if it was neccesary but i did the cycling of garlic pills and some strong ass acidopholus to clear bad bacteria and repopulate the good stuff. this took about 4 weeks.then with every meal since i take these GNC digestive multi-enzyme suppliments. if i stop taking these for a while symptoms start to mildly pop up so i'm convinced those are whats working the best.i noticed results in about the 2nd week.anywho, new lease on life and completely worth the $20 a month i spend on those multi-enzymes.its worth a shot right?private msg me if you have questions.mat


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im not sure what i think of this site.I will have a read through. Im sure it has been mentioned before.Let me have a scout about.


----------



## matthovany (Feb 6, 2002)

i'm not suggesting anyone go to that site, i hope it didn't sound like a plug or something. i'm just letting them know what specifically worked for me. it might be that i have some different physiological cause for ibs that others might not. I'm psuedo guessing mine was a deficiency in alot of digestive enzymes (i lost alot of weight over those 2 years). but there still have to be some people out there with the same case that it might help.and the reason i reccomended GNC brand multi-enzymes is that its the only brand that doesn't taste like ox bile (an active ingredient in the other brands i tried), GNC uses straight lipase instead.i'm just glad i found these $15/month suppliments before i spent thousands on drugs and pointless doc visits. Anyone who's willing to take 2 feet of fiberoptic camera (in the worst way) or take neurotransmitter drugs for their intestines, should at least give this a shot first.matt


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

thnaks matt, especially for private messaging me back so quickly xI'm prepared to give anything a go! if i was told that ingesting my own bad poo would make me better, i'd consider it...yup, i am that desperate to feel better, and get some kind of life again!Take care xXx


----------

